# Filme zum Kinostart erst in 3D und Wochen später 2D...



## NilpferdA706 (25. Oktober 2016)

*Filme zum Kinostart erst in 3D und Wochen später 2D...*

Ich muss jetzt mal meinen Frust über die Kinos, zumindest über die bei mir ablassen. 
Diese Woche startet Doctor Strange bei uns in den Kinos. Und wieder ist es so, dass man zum Start nur die 3D Versionen anschauen kann. 
Die normale 2D Version kommt dann erst 2-3 Wochen nach dem Start.  
Und nein. Ich möchte nicht die 3D Version anschauen. Ich finde die Preise zu übertrieben. 13€ für ein Ticket. 

Bei wem ist das auch so? Finde ich eine Frechheit von den Kinos.


----------



## taks (25. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Filme zum Kinostart erst in 3D und Wochen später 2D...*

Also bei meinem Stammkino kommt der von Anfang an in 2D & 3D.
Das Kino hat aber auch 10+ Säle.


PS: Ich mag 3D auch nicht


----------



## Kusanar (25. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Filme zum Kinostart erst in 3D und Wochen später 2D...*

Einerseits finde ich die Ticketpreise überzogen, andererseits vertrage ich den 3D-Effekt nicht so gut, ich bekomme da Augenschmerzen. Sollte diese Taktik also auch hier bei uns um sich greifen, dann wars das wohl für mich mit Kino gehen...

Andererseits: Nach 2 bis 3 Wochen interessiert sich sowieso keine Sau mehr für den Film, dann wäre man vielleicht die nervigen Zuschauer los, die während dem Film mit Popcorn werfen, laut labern und ihr Handy bimmeln lassen müssen


----------

